# Tarde convectiva - 23/06/2014



## ecobcg (16 Jul 2014 às 13:11)

No passado dia 23 de Junho, houve muita instabilidade no continente e ainda apanhei umas nuvens porreiras aqui pelo Algarve. Relâmpagos é que nada, apenas umas células com desenvolvimento interessante e algumas "bandas" de precipitação e granizo, mas pronto,usa-se o que há! 

Fica um pequeno timelapse do final da tarde.


E uma das fotos captadas.






Mais fotos aqui.


----------



## NunoC (15 Set 2014 às 12:01)

Que coisa bonita de se ver  Nuvens fantásticas!


----------

